# Is this a deal breaker?



## Awelton

I am a very private person, as is my wife. I have no interest in having people over to inspect my home. I realize that this is a bit strange, and maybe comes off as standoffish, but our home is our only place of solitude and we keep it to us and our son. I don't mind providing proof that I own my home, and anyone has the right to drive by and see that it exists. The yard is tidy and the paint is fresh every year. I wouldn't mind at all if we met in the back yard over some lemonade, I just don't have people in my home.

I'm just not sure whether this would be a hindrance when it comes time to petition. I am a law abiding citizen, I consider myself a moral person. I don't think that there will be any other issue in the process.

Is the home visit something that can be waived?


----------



## Glen Cook

Awelton said:


> I am a very private person, as is my wife. I have no interest in having people over to inspect my home. I realize that this is a bit strange, and maybe comes off as standoffish, but our home is our only place of solitude and we keep it to us and our son. I don't mind providing proof that I own my home, and anyone has the right to drive by and see that it exists. The yard is tidy and the paint is fresh every year. I wouldn't mind at all if we met in the back yard over some lemonade, I just don't have people in my home.
> 
> I'm just not sure whether this would be a hindrance when it comes time to petition. I am a law abiding citizen, I consider myself a moral person. I don't think that there will be any other issue in the process.
> 
> Is the home visit something that can be waived?


Not all jurisdictions visit the home. I would talk to a Mason in your area.


----------



## Bloke

Glen Cook said:


> Not all jurisdictions visit the home. I would talk to a Mason in your area.



Indeed. We seem to be doing it less and less now days in favour of a more formal meeting in our building or a less formal one in a convivial venue such as over lunch in a restaurant.. 

I would follow Bro Glen's advice...


----------



## Levelhead

If you have nothing to hide.. Then your ok!

They just come, sit on your couch and talk.

You can tell alot just by the way people keep their house.

Some flags ive seen.

House....
-smell like weed?
-dirty and filthy?
-kids running around with no diaper and bruises?
- poor conditions?

Its done and should allways be done!
It just gives another view of the way you live your life. Thats it!

Good luck!


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## hanzosbm

Levelhead said:


> You can tell alot just by the way people keep their house.
> 
> Some flags ive seen.
> 
> House....
> -smell like weed?
> -dirty and filthy?
> -kids running around with no diaper and bruises?
> - poor conditions?


I never considered this.  I was getting ready to respond that the purpose of meeting in one's home is to have a relaxed atmosphere where you can have a private conversation, and how that could be done elsewhere, but the things you have mentioned are indeed insightful and it's something I'll have to keep in mind going forward.  Thank you.


----------



## Ripcord22A

Awelton said:


> I just don't have people in my home.


 Do younot have friends over to your house to watch the game or something?  Its just like that.


----------



## dfreybur

If a candidate had us meet in his back yard I would be just fine with that.

The primary reason for meeting at home is to confirm his wife is okay with his petition - Once I saw that happen.

Confirming that he's not homeless is a secondary purpose and that we can do just fine in the back yard.

It's weird but everyone is weird in one way or another.  That may as well be your way to be weird.  Not a deal breaker.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

I understand that is just the way you are, and that is all fine because you have that right. but I think you are overthinking this one. You are making it much more than what it really is. All they do is come in, sit down, ask and answer questions, then they are on their way. No one is going to walk around your house, let alone your living room or den looking for things. But as another brother mentioned, if something just sticks out that wouldn't help your situation, well then you have a problem. 
But by all means, @Awelton, if inviting them out back for lemonade is what you want to do then go ahead, that is absolutely fine. No one ever said where it had to be facilitated. They can't just walk in the door and say where they are going to do it. They do have to be instructed or invited to where the meeting is going to take place. After all, it is YOUR house! Best wishes!


----------



## Bloke

Levelhead said:


> You can tell alot just by the way people keep their house.



LOL - mine is a disaster, clean but disheveled ... but I'll feed and water you when you turn up, but not everyone gets an invite, but there is no brother I would turn away who turned up at my door.


----------



## MRichard

It depends on the lodge but I don't know. You want to join a fraternity but you have a problem letting a future brother in your home? That would bother me.


----------



## MarkR

I usually meet candidates on some neutral ground to talk over coffee.  I have met at their home, but that was at their request.


----------



## Warrior1256

Bloke said:


> LOL - mine is a disaster, clean but disheveled ... but I'll feed and water you when you turn up, but not everyone gets an invite, but there is no brother I would turn away who turned up at my door.


Great attitude brother!


MRichard said:


> You want to join a fraternity but you have a problem letting a future brother in your home? That would bother me.


This would bother me too. You want to be called "brother" by me but I'm not welcome in your home?


----------



## rsims79235

Awelton said:


> I am a very private person, as is my wife. I have no interest in having people over to inspect my home. I realize that this is a bit strange, and maybe comes off as standoffish, but our home is our only place of solitude and we keep it to us and our son. I don't mind providing proof that I own my home, and anyone has the right to drive by and see that it exists. The yard is tidy and the paint is fresh every year. I wouldn't mind at all if we met in the back yard over some lemonade, I just don't have people in my home.
> 
> I'm just not sure whether this would be a hindrance when it comes time to petition. I am a law abiding citizen, I consider myself a moral person. I don't think that there will be any other issue in the process.
> 
> Is the home visit something that can be waived?



My wife and I are the same way.  Just ask if both of you can meet the investigation committee at the lodge, that way she can see what you are joining.  That's what I did.  _It is the internal and not the external qualifications that recommend a man to be made a mason_*.*


----------



## Derek Harvey

Wait. We're suppose to live in houses?


----------



## dfreybur

Derek Harvey said:


> Wait. We're suppose to live in houses?



Round ones made of rock just like in the Flintstones!


----------



## Warrior1256

Derek Harvey said:


> Wait. We're suppose to live in houses?





dfreybur said:


> Round ones made of rock just like in the Flintstones!


Lol....good ones.


----------



## TyleBrutus

I met at a local restaurant for my petition meeting, we sat outside and had some sandwiches.  I think it is a reasonable compromise being that a lot of people desire their privacy and have one reason or another to not want their houses imposed upon.


----------



## The Traveling Man

Awelton said:


> I am a very private person, as is my wife. I have no interest in having people over to inspect my home. I realize that this is a bit strange, and maybe comes off as standoffish, but our home is our only place of solitude and we keep it to us and our son. I don't mind providing proof that I own my home, and anyone has the right to drive by and see that it exists. The yard is tidy and the paint is fresh every year. I wouldn't mind at all if we met in the back yard over some lemonade, I just don't have people in my home.
> 
> I'm just not sure whether this would be a hindrance when it comes time to petition. I am a law abiding citizen, I consider myself a moral person. I don't think that there will be any other issue in the process.
> 
> Is the home visit something that can be waived?



I am not a fan of having people in my home either, but I sucked it up for the Lodge. I had an initial meeting with a member at a cafe. Then I had a meeting with the Worshipful Master at the Lodge. But once I petition it was necessary for an Investigation Committee to visit me at my home. I am not sure if it's possible to request that the home meeting be conducted somewhere else, but it may raise questions such as "Why?" That request may be included in the Committee's report to the Lodge and may not sit well with the voting Brethren.


----------



## phulseapple

Awelton said:


> I am a very private person, as is my wife. I have no interest in having people over to inspect my home. I realize that this is a bit strange, and maybe comes off as standoffish, but our home is our only place of solitude and we keep it to us and our son. I don't mind providing proof that I own my home, and anyone has the right to drive by and see that it exists. The yard is tidy and the paint is fresh every year. I wouldn't mind at all if we met in the back yard over some lemonade, I just don't have people in my home.
> 
> I'm just not sure whether this would be a hindrance when it comes time to petition. I am a law abiding citizen, I consider myself a moral person. I don't think that there will be any other issue in the process.
> 
> Is the home visit something that can be waived?


My sincerest apologies, but I think you may have the wrong idea of what is occurring with the visit.  The investigating committee is not there to inspect your home.  We couldn't care any less if you have designer furniture and the latest and greatest 70 inch, 4K  tv with surround sound, or simply bargain furniture with a 13 inc black and white set with rabbit ears.  Stuff like that just is not important.


----------



## Warrior1256

The Traveling Man said:


> But once I petition it was necessary for an Investigation Committee to visit me at my home. I am not sure if it's possible to request that the home meeting be conducted somewhere else, but it may raise questions such as "Why?" That request may be included in the Committee's report to the Lodge and may not sit well with the voting Brethren.





phulseapple said:


> The investigating committee is not there to inspect your home. We couldn't care any less if you have designer furniture and the latest and greatest 70 inch, 4K tv with surround sound, or simply bargain furniture with a 13 inc black and white set with rabbit ears. Stuff like that just is not important.


Good points!


----------



## mxr200

Has anyone not had a home interview and went to the lodge and was accepted as a member?  I would think it should not be a problem if you and your wife are willing to meet them at a lodge.


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## The Traveling Man

mxr200 said:


> Has anyone not had a home interview and went to the lodge and was accepted as a member?  I would think it should not be a problem if you and your wife are willing to meet them at a lodge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Pro



The home visit by the Investigation Committee is part of Masonic Custom and Law. The only time, at least in my Jurisdiction, when a home visit isn't required is when the Lodge does not have an Investigation Committee in place.


----------



## Derek Harvey

They didn't come to my house. Yes I do actually live in one lol.


----------



## Bloke

mxr200 said:


> Has anyone not had a home interview and went to the lodge and was accepted as a member?  I would think it should not be a problem if you and your wife are willing to meet them at a lodge.



It's common now in the two craft lodges I am a member of to have candidates come alone to our lodge building or another convenient location. 13 years ago, I was not interviewed in my home but in the lodge building... but i was no stranger to my proposer...


----------



## Winter

When I petitioned twenty years ago I was a young 20 something bachelor fresh out of the military. My roommate and I were both petitioning the local Lodge and an interview in the home was required. I don't think our place had ever been so spotless as it was for that interview! 

I think the home visit is important for the investigative process, not necessarily for whether you dust every day, but because a great deal about a person can be seen by how they keep their private space.  And since a person's character is one of the most important factors, this becomes an excellent tool.  Does the petitioner have the Turner Diaries on the coffee table? Does it look like they are not financially stable enough to meet the obligation to the Lodge? Do they have a meth lab in their living room?

 But I know many jurisdictions do not have home visits for petitioners and I don't knock them for that.  

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Glen Cook

I met the committee at a restaurant.  None of my lodges do a home visit


----------



## Brother JC

When I petitioned I was living in a shared house with minimal control over the public spaces... the committee met with me in the lodge library, where I had spent many Saturday mornings already.


----------



## acjohnson53

I am on the investigating committee, I prefer to meet a star bucks...not so intrusive, and u can get a beverage


----------



## dfreybur

mxr200 said:


> Has anyone not had a home interview and went to the lodge and was accepted as a member?  I would think it should not be a problem if you and your wife are willing to meet them at a lodge.



My investigation committee came to my home, but I've been on a lot of investigation committees that met the guy and his wife at lodge after a family dinner.


----------



## Scoops

My lodge didn't do a home visit. I went to the lodge on their committee evening and had an interview there. It was all quite relaxed and friendly. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glen Cook

The Traveling Man said:


> The home visit by the Investigation Committee is part of Masonic Custom and Law. The only time, at least in my Jurisdiction, when a home visit isn't required is when the Lodge does not have an Investigation Committee in place.


So, in your jurisdiction a home visit is required by code or edict?


----------



## Bloke

Glen Cook said:


> So, in your jurisdiction a home visit is required by code or edict?



Not required here Glen.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

acjohnson53 said:


> I am on the investigating committee, I prefer to meet a star bucks...not so intrusive, and u can get a beverage


You can get a beverage at the home as well, that is of course if the petitioner has common courtesy lol


----------



## The Traveling Man

Glen Cook said:


> So, in your jurisdiction a home visit is required by code or edict?



In my Constitution it states that an Investigation Committee will be assigned to each petitioner unless the Lodge does not have an Investigation Committee. Looking at it again, it doesn't specifically state that it must be done at home. So from a technical standpoint perhaps it could be somewhere else. I'd have to ask my Secretary if there are any cases where it was done outside of the home.


----------



## dfreybur

Glen Cook said:


> So, in your jurisdiction a home visit is required by code or edict?



In both California and Illinois I could not find it in the GL code/law book.  In both I found it in the training booklet for examination committees.  That makes it some sort of regulation that has a lower rank than a GL code.


----------



## Warrior1256

dfreybur said:


> In both California and Illinois I could not find it in the GL code/law book.  In both I found it in the training booklet for examination committees.  That makes it some sort of regulation that has a lower rank than a GL code.


I'm not sure if a "home" visit is required here in Kentucky or not. Nothing in the Monitor.


----------



## Chris Hill

Awelton said:


> I am a very private person, as is my wife. I have no interest in having people over to inspect my home. I realize that this is a bit strange, and maybe comes off as standoffish, but our home is our only place of solitude and we keep it to us and our son. I don't mind providing proof that I own my home, and anyone has the right to drive by and see that it exists. The yard is tidy and the paint is fresh every year. I wouldn't mind at all if we met in the back yard over some lemonade, I just don't have people in my home.
> 
> I'm just not sure whether this would be a hindrance when it comes time to petition. I am a law abiding citizen, I consider myself a moral person. I don't think that there will be any other issue in the process.
> 
> Is the home visit something that can be waived?






It does depend on who's in your jurisdiction and how the master of the lodge feels about it. While I doubt they would have an issue with your person stance on people coming to your house, they may invite you and your wife to a public place in order to talk to her as well. Although it's not mandatory, it could raise suspicion if you are incredibly secretive.


----------



## Awelton

I don't mean to come off like I've got something to hide. I realize it is almost unheard of for any of you to worry about letting a brother in your home. You have to remember that I am not yet a mason, therefore these are not yet my brothers. I went and had coffee with the WM and a few other guys tonight, and it really put me at ease. They all seem like great guys and I think we will get along just fine. It sounds like they are perfectly fine with meeting my wife and I over dinner or even at the lodge. 

So the answer is no, it's not a deal breaker. Thank you for all the replies.


----------



## Bloke

Awelton said:


> I don't mean to come off like I've got something to hide. I realize it is almost unheard of for any of you to worry about letting a brother in your home. You have to remember that I am not yet a mason, therefore these are not yet my brothers. I went and had coffee with the WM and a few other guys tonight, and it really put me at ease. They all seem like great guys and I think we will get along just fine. It sounds like they are perfectly fine with meeting my wife and I over dinner or even at the lodge.
> 
> So the answer is no, it's not a deal breaker. Thank you for all the replies.



Sounds good !


----------



## drw72

As we have been receiving petitions from more working/family and military men (25-40 yrs. old), we have started doing the visit location based on convenience. We give the petitioner(s) the choice and work it out based on their schedule as well as our own.


----------



## Warrior1256

drw72 said:


> As we have been receiving petitions from more working/family and military men (25-40 yrs. old), we have started doing the visit location based on convenience. We give the petitioner(s) the choice and work it out based on their schedule as well as our own.


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## hiram357

It seems like the answer is in the original post. Meet in the backyard over lemonade...this at the very least satisfies the spirit, if not letter of the law, if, in fact such a requirement exists in that jurisdiction.


----------



## king82

Warrior1256 said:


> I'm not sure if a "home" visit is required here in Kentucky or not. Nothing in the Monitor.


Not required up to the committee. We have done both ways but if I had to guess as soon as u said u don't want a home visit we proilly would want one. To maybe find out why and how u treat a future brother in that situation.


----------



## Warrior1256

king82 said:


> Not required up to the committee. We have done both ways but if I had to guess as soon as u said u don't want a home visit we proilly would want one. To maybe find out why and how u treat a future brother in that situation.


Understandable.


----------



## Joseph Thornton

Personal perspective as I was recently investigated.

I was offered the option to meet at the lodge or my home. I was glad to have them come to my home. It shows a small expression of openness and honesty. I am not an affluent man. We don't have a lot to offer in the way of wealth to Freemasonry or anyone else. But we do share what we have. By bringing the committee into my apartment (that my family and I rent) I can show full disclosure about exactly what my level of income / social status is. And the Freemasons can decide for themselves whether or not I am still fit to meet their expectations.

For this same reason, I've worn a kilt to every pre-lodge dinner I've attended while awaiting my time period to petition. I have some Celtic / Christian tattoos on my legs. I wanted them to be aware of the kilts and tattoos so IF there was any problem, they would not be deceived. I didn't want to appear one way in lodge, and then be seen in a different way if spotted in the community.

For the record, nothing has been held against me and I will be initiated in about 10 days from now. I can enter the fraternity knowing I held nothing back and hid nothing. And I was still accepted just the way I am.


----------



## Bloke

Joseph Thornton said:


> ..For the record, nothing has been held against me and I will be initiated in about 10 days from now. I can enter the fraternity knowing I held nothing back and hid nothing. And I was still accepted just the way I am.



Congratulations


----------



## Glen Cook

Joseph Thornton said:


> Personal perspective as I was recently investigated.
> 
> I was offered the option to meet at the lodge or my home. I was glad to have them come to my home. It shows a small expression of openness and honesty. I am not an affluent man. We don't have a lot to offer in the way of wealth to Freemasonry or anyone else. But we do share what we have. By bringing the committee into my apartment (that my family and I rent) I can show full disclosure about exactly what my level of income / social status is. And the Freemasons can decide for themselves whether or not I am still fit to meet their expectations.
> 
> For this same reason, I've worn a kilt to every pre-lodge dinner I've attended while awaiting my time period to petition. I have some Celtic / Christian tattoos on my legs. I wanted them to be aware of the kilts and tattoos so IF there was any problem, they would not be deceived. I didn't want to appear one way in lodge, and then be seen in a different way if spotted in the community.
> 
> For the record, nothing has been held against me and I will be initiated in about 10 days from now. I can enter the fraternity knowing I held nothing back and hid nothing. And I was still accepted just the way I am.


Sure, but did you tell them of which clan you are a member? )


----------



## Companion Joe

I prefer doing investigations at the lodge. I am our lodge historian, and I like giving tours and talking about the history. This also gives a chance to show the candidate and his family if they come along a chance to see there is nothing about a Masonic lodge that isn't above board. 

We have one member who this drives nuts. "Oh you can't let them see the lodge before they are members." He'll even take this so far as meaning in between degrees. When I point out that it doesn't change from EA to FC to MM and that we have at least two events annually that are open to the public, he his response is "Ummmmmmm."


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Companion Joe said:


> I prefer doing investigations at the lodge. I am our lodge historian, and I like giving tours and talking about the history. This also gives a chance to show the candidate and his family if they come along a chance to see there is nothing about a Masonic lodge that isn't above board.
> 
> We have one member who this drives nuts. "Oh you can't let them see the lodge before they are members." He'll even take this so far as meaning in between degrees. When I point out that it doesn't change from EA to FC to MM and that we have at least two events annually that are open to the public, he his response is "Ummmmmmm."


We don't allow candidates to see the Lodge before initiation.


----------



## Joseph Thornton

Glen Cook said:


> Sure, but did you tell them of which clan you are a member?



I'm from Mississippi originally so everyone knows I am in the Ku Klux......   (just kidding) 

I have been asked by many lodge members and their spouses which clan I am in. Truth is I have no clan affiliation. I can still choose one though.


----------



## Joseph Thornton

Companion Joe said:


> we have at least two events annually that are open to the public



Yeah, I was taken into the lodge the very first time I showed up and introduced to the Secretary (it was dues night and there was a line of members doing lodge business). Where he took down all of my information as well as who all I had met so we knew who could vouch for me when the time came. (which is now)

I have also attended a couple of events in the lodge open to the public. There are also plenty of appendant bodies that use the lodge for their meetings. And some lodges even rent out their space. I personally had not expected to be invited into the lodge. I felt like it was a rare honor. But it seems that viewing the room before set up is not so secret.


----------



## Bloke

Companion Joe said:


> ....We have one member who this drives nuts. "Oh you can't let them see the lodge before they are members." He'll even take this so far as meaning in between degrees. When I point out that it doesn't change from EA to FC to MM and that we have at least two events annually that are open to the public, he his response is "Ummmmmmm."





I don’t like showing potential candidates the lodge room but know its a good tool to recruit when well explained. I've gone as far as to say on an mixed night - all the girls can come up stairs to see the lodge room, but recommend candidates or men considering freemasonry do not...  I dont know... I show a lot of people our lodge room - I've shown 3 through this week alone  - the first public day I ran I got 500 non-freemasons to turn up... I'm like you, I know the history of how it was built and by who and when etc etcc and can name the names on many of the plaques without looking at them.  but I still think it is a special moment when you see a lodge for the first time during an initiation.... but I would not let not showing a cowan get in the way of signing up a worthy man....


----------



## Warrior1256

Joseph Thornton said:


> For the record, nothing has been held against me and I will be initiated in about 10 days from now. I can enter the fraternity knowing I held nothing back and hid nothing. And I was still accepted just the way I am.


Great!


----------



## Companion Joe

It would kind of defeat the purpose of having a public open house to introduce people to Freemasonry (*wink, wink, nod, nod, recruiting tool) and say, "But if you think you might ever actually want to join, you can't come in." Our Grand Lodge building is on the main thoroughfare in Nashville and open daily for public tours. The George Washington Masonic Memorial is a collection of lodge rooms that are open to the public. Our annual officer installation is in the lodge room and open to the public; more than once we have received petitions from brothers/cousins/friends/etc. of new officers because they got a glimpse of Masonry. 

Until the three great lights are displayed and the lodge is sealed, I see no reason not to show someone around. I even go as far as to open the door on the night of a guy's EA and say, "You are going to be blindfolded, but look, there are no holes in the floor and nothing you are going to step on. Relax, and listen to what is being said to you."


----------



## Bill Lins

Companion Joe said:


> We have one member who this drives nuts. "Oh you can't let them see the lodge before they are members."


Utter nonsense.


----------



## Bill Lins

Companion Joe said:


> It would kind of defeat the purpose of having a public open house to introduce people to Freemasonry (*wink, wink, nod, nod, recruiting tool) and say, "But if you think you might ever actually want to join, you can't come in." Our Grand Lodge building is on the main thoroughfare in Nashville and open daily for public tours. The George Washington Masonic Memorial is a collection of lodge rooms that are open to the public. Our annual officer installation is in the lodge room and open to the public; more than once we have received petitions from brothers/cousins/friends/etc. of new officers because they got a glimpse of Masonry.
> 
> Until the three great lights are displayed and the lodge is sealed, I see no reason not to show someone around.


My home Lodge (Wharton #621) donated our old furniture to Point Isabel #33 when they were finally constituted in 2008. Subsequently they received another set of furniture. The set we gave them is displayed in the Port Isabel Museum, as a simulated Lodgeroom representing the history of Masonry in the Rio Grande Valley.


----------



## Glen Cook

Joseph Thornton said:


> I'm from Mississippi originally so everyone knows I am in the Ku Klux......   (just kidding)
> 
> I have been asked by many lodge members and their spouses which clan I am in. Truth is I have no clan affiliation. I can still choose one though.


Why do you wear a kilt? Which tartan do you wear?


----------



## Warrior1256

Companion Joe said:


> Our Grand Lodge building is on the main thoroughfare in Nashville and open daily for public tours.


Great city, Nashville. I once considered moving there but then decided on Louisville.


----------



## Warrior1256

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Utter nonsense.


Agreed!


----------



## Joseph Thornton

Glen Cook said:


> Why do you wear a kilt? Which tartan do you wear?



Because they are comfortable. Because I like em. I've done a DNA test that shows I am in fact Celtic.

But why do I need a Clan to wear a kilt? Or a reason? I have already been accepted into the Clan of Freemasons! BTW Freemasonry does have a registered tartan. I hope to own one.

Which one do I wear? I have several unregistered or "open" tartans. And one Black Watch. Which is the most popular selling tartan worldwide.


----------



## dfreybur

For Americans, wearing a clan tartan is mostly a mixture of fun and heritage.  I happen to prefer wearing a clan "bonnet badge" as a pin and/or a tie in the clan tartan rather than a kilt.

To wear a specific tartan mostly takes joining additional bodies.  Highlander bands in the Shrine and such.  I recommend staying active in blue lodge for several years before joining any of the optional additional bodies.


----------



## Winter

I have 6 kilts.  They're the most comfortable piece of clothing I own! While my DNA says I'm Irish, I couldn't tell you what clan I belong to. But I wear Flower of Scotland, that was the tartan of the Shrine band I played with, and I have a Black Watch, which always sexy.  I know a lot of Masons that wear Sinclair because of the connection.  And there are dozens of national or non-clan tartans Masons can wear regardless of any Celtic dna. My next kilt will likely be in the registered Freemasonry tartan.  

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Ripcord22A

I never saw the Lodge Room until I was brought to Light.  My home lodge room is very big but ill tell ya I thought it was WAAAYYY bigger until that hoodwink came off.


----------



## Joseph Thornton

dfreybur said:


> To wear a specific tartan mostly takes joining additional bodies. Highlander bands in the Shrine and such. I recommend staying active in blue lodge for several years before joining any of the optional additional bodies.



Actually there is a Freemason Blue lodge tartan that doesn't require activity in other masonic bodies. http://www.got-kilt.com/Masonic-Free-Mason-Economy-Kilt-p/ek-0029.htm


----------



## Winter

And don't forget Utilikilts! I love mine.  

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Joseph Thornton

As I've noted before, if it is ever a problem I can just wear pants like everyone else.

But I wanted the lodge members to see and know who they voting on. So Ive worn kilts the entire time I've been in consideration.

If there is no problem, I will continue to wear them as it is my preference.

I wear pants at work and for certain activities because it is required or expected. If I am not under any requirement, than I choose to wear a kilt.


----------



## Warrior1256

Joseph Thornton said:


> And one Black Watch. Which is the most popular selling tartan worldwide.


This sounds interesting. What does it look like?


----------



## Joseph Thornton

There is a long history with the Black Watch Regiment and the tartan. There is also a bit of controversy over the tartan. But Masons are no strangers to controversy right? The background is all black. With dark blue and green.https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe.../200px-Black_Watch_or_Campbell_tartan.svg.png


----------



## Joseph Thornton




----------



## Bloke

Joseph Thornton said:


> .... BTW Freemasonry does have a registered tartan. I hope to own one..



Tartans are often about clans for many of us, so folk get interested in which clan you belong to. It's often a conversation point.

Freemasonry has a registered tartan ?


----------



## Glen Cook

Joseph Thornton said:


> ...
> BTW Freemasonry does have a registered tartan. I hope to own one.
> 
> ..



Yes, I arranged for the Freemason's Universal Tartan  registration with the STA.


----------



## Glen Cook

Bloke said:


> Tartans are often about clans for many of us, so folk get interested in which clan you belong to. It's often a conversation point.
> 
> Freemasonry has a registered tartan ?


http://www.utahgrandlodge.org/freemasons-universal-tartan.html


----------



## Bloke

Glen Cook said:


> Yes, I arranged for the Freemason's Universal Tartan  registration with the STA.


Cool


----------



## Bloke

Joseph Thornton said:


> As I've noted before, if it is ever a problem I can just wear pants like everyone else.
> 
> But I wanted the lodge members to see and know who they voting on. So Ive worn kilts the entire time I've been in consideration.
> 
> If there is no problem, I will continue to wear them as it is my preference.
> 
> I wear pants at work and for certain activities because it is required or expected. If I am not under any requirement, than I choose to wear a kilt.



Joseph, we had a member join us for dinner last meeting straight from the airport - first time I've ever seen him *not* wearing a kilt


----------



## Winter

I know several brothers that wear the Grand Lodge of Scotland tartan as well.  

http://www.grandlodgescotland.com/news/417-grand-lodge-tartan

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Warrior1256

Very cool. Lol, might look into one for myself.


----------



## Winter

Have we derailed this thread enough? Maybe we ought to begin a new thread about Freemasonry, Kilts, and Tartans?

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Joseph Thornton

Bloke said:


> Joseph, we had a member join us for dinner last meeting straight from the airport - first time I've ever seen him *not* wearing a kilt


When the investigation committee came to my house, I had just gotten off work and was still in my work uniform. I inveted them inside and confessed, you now know my most embarrassing secret. I actually DO own pants.


----------



## Joseph Thornton

Bloke said:


> Tartans are often about clans for many of us, so folk get interested in which clan you belong to. It's often a conversation point.



Yep. I enjoy those chances to talk about kilts and about Scotland / Ireland.


----------



## Warrior1256

Joseph Thornton said:


> I inveted them inside and confessed, you now know my most embarrassing secret. I actually DO own pants.


Lol!


----------



## Awelton

Winter said:


> Have we derailed this thread enough? Maybe we ought to begin a new thread about Freemasonry, Kilts, and Tartans?



Since I made this post I have had my initiation and I'm working on memorizing my cat right now. I still get emails saying I have received replies to this thread, and I've been enjoying my lessons on kilts!


----------



## Winter

Glad we can help, Brother!


----------



## dfreybur

Awelton said:


> Since I made this post I have had my initiation



Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.


----------



## Scoops

Awelton said:


> Since I made this post I have had my initiation and I'm working on memorizing my cat right now. I still get emails saying I have received replies to this thread, and I've been enjoying my lessons on kilts!



Congratulations, Brother.


----------



## Warrior1256

Awelton said:


> Since I made this post I have had my initiation and I'm working on memorizing my cat right now. I still get emails saying I have received replies to this thread, and I've been enjoying my lessons on kilts!


Congratulations! It's good to call you Brother.


----------



## acjohnson53




----------



## bezobrazan

I'm a very private person & two types of people are always welcome; friends & family & the pizza delivery guy. And since I consider all my Brothers friends & family, they don't have to show up with a pizza to gain entry.


----------



## king82

Warrior1256 said:


> Lol!


I'm from the McNally clan mainly and couple more. Place close attention to the Freemason tartan. Every color was used in a ascertain building. We all know which I think.


----------



## Glen Cook

king82 said:


> I'm from the McNally clan mainly and couple more. Place close attention to the Freemason tartan. Every color was used in a ascertain building. We all know which I think.


If you are speaking of the Freemason Universal Tartan, the Utah product is to represent differing organizations in the Masonic family.


----------



## king82

Glen Cook said:


> If you are speaking of thr Freemason Universal Tartan, the Utah product is to represent differing organizations n the Masonic family.


There is a lecture with tells content of said building and what it contains and the colors used in it and the tabard are exactly the same.


----------



## Glen Cook

king82 said:


> There is a lecture with tells content of said building and what it contains and the colors used in it and the tabard are exactly the same.


I'm not entirely sure of what you mean, but as I was responsible for  having this particular tartan registered, I am fairly familiar with its genesis. 

Additionally, there is no lecture regarding the Freemasons Universal Tartan.


----------



## king82

Glen Cook said:


> I'm not entirely sure of what you mean, but as I was responsible for  having this particular tartan registered, I am fairly familiar with its genesis.
> 
> Additionally, there is no lecture regarding the Freemasons Universal Tartan.


I know that but its hard to explain without just saying it. Guess we just forget about it.


----------



## Glen Cook

king82 said:


> I know that but its hard to explain without just saying it. Guess we just forget about it.


Soo, just say it. There is no ritualistic significance to the Freemasons Univeral Tartan.


----------



## Ripcord22A

I think hes trying to say that one of the degs lectures mentions something about colors and that the masonic tartan uses those colors....i think maybe
...idk...i dont wear dresses...lol...just kidding. Well i mean i dont wear dresses but oh never mind...lol

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I think hes trying to say that one of the degs lectures mentions something about colors and that the masonic tartan uses those colors....i think maybe
> ...idk...i dont wear dresses...lol...just kidding. Well i mean i dont wear dresses but oh never mind...lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


The Freemason Universal Tartan does not reference colours from any degree, but from colours attributed to various Masonuc bodies. See http://www.utahgrandlodge.org/freemasons-universal-tartan.html

As for you wearing a dress, we don't judge


----------



## Warrior1256

Glen Cook said:


> The Freemason Universal Tartan does not reference colours from any degree, but from colours attributed to various Masonuc bodies. See http://www.utahgrandlodge.org/freemasons-universal-tartan.html
> 
> As for you wearing a dress, we don't judge


A nice, informative article. Thanks for sharing Brother. I learn more about Masonry on this forum that I do in lodge. Until this discussion started on the Freemason Universal Tartan started I didn't even know that one existed.


----------



## acjohnson53

How bout pizza and beer, or beer and barbecue, and a Happy Fourth of July...


----------



## Joseph Thornton

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I think hes trying to say that one of the degs lectures mentions something about colors and that the masonic tartan uses those colors....i think maybe
> ...idk...i dont wear dresses...lol...just kidding. Well i mean i dont wear dresses but oh never mind...lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



Dress just means "what you are wearing" if you are wearing jeans and a t shirt, that is how you are "dressed".

As for kilts (skirts) it was a men's garment (still is) BEFORE it was ever a women's garment. Just like pants were a men's garment first.

I dont get offended easily about kilt jokes. I participate in the jokes and laugh it off. I also give em back just as well as I take em so if you wanna throw jokes, you better able to take em too. Especially if I EVER hear you mispeak something that could be twisted against you. I will twist if for you and use it against you. 

Having said that, you may want to exercise caution with "dress" remarks, some of the kilt types are tough folks and dont take too kindly to that.


----------



## acjohnson53

Masonic attire depending on the season and jurisdiction, most brothers dress to the nines, me myself like wearing my black suit, black tie, white gloves, with black shoes and apron...you can see me coming...


----------



## acjohnson53

and white shirt of course...


----------



## dfreybur

Joseph Thornton said:


> As for kilts (skirts) it was a men's garment (still is) BEFORE it was ever a women's garment. Just like pants were a men's garment first.



Pants are a comparatively new invention.  Only around a thousand years ago pants were invented by the proto-Norse.  Before then everyone of every gender work toga or kilt.  Somewhere deep in my ancient ancestry some ghost from several thousand years ago is whispering "Newfangled pants" in their grave.  ;^)


----------



## Warrior1256

dfreybur said:


> Somewhere deep in my ancient ancestry some ghost from several thousand years ago is whispering "Newfangled pants" in their grave. ;^)


Lol!


----------



## Winter

I'm a reenactor so I have worn all manner of historical garb. Some takes more getting used to than others!

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Bill Lins

Sooooooooo, what DID women wear before they wore skirts?


----------



## Joseph Thornton

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Sooooooooo, what DID women wear before they wore skirts?



Everyone wore robes or very long tunic shirts. Then when pants came along, men wore that and women STILL wore robes. Then in Scotland men wore kilts, and women STILL wore robes, or dresses.


----------



## Joseph Thornton

dfreybur said:


> Pants are a comparatively new invention.  Only around a thousand years ago pants were invented by the proto-Norse.  Before then everyone of every gender work toga or kilt.  Somewhere deep in my ancient ancestry some ghost from several thousand years ago is whispering "Newfangled pants" in their grave.  ;^)



Actually pants are older than kilts. Kilts only appeared about 300-400 years ago. Even then, it was a men's garment (skirt) before it was a women's garment.

Certain types of work and horse riding made pants more suitable. Since we don't do most of those trades anymore and we dont ride horses all the time.....   there really isnt much reason to need pants anymore. <shrug>


----------



## Randy81

If you're married, my lodge prefers it to be at the house but it's not mandatory. I did an interview recently for a guy who teaches at the same university that I do and so does his wife. I met with him in his office.


----------

